# Any truth to "too young to snowboard"???



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

My first time out i rode the lift with a kid who was 10 years old that had been riding since he was 5 and he was killing it. Yes, you need to be careful with the risks your children are taking (making him wear a helmet and wrists guards wouldnt be a bad idea), but i think its more about if your kid is up to it, dont force him into it, but why not let him try it if he wants to? He will know if its right for him or not.


schmitty34 said:


> I've heard/read that kids shouldn't snowboard until they are at least 7...I've even had a lady at a local shop tell me 10. However, I've seen several 3 to 5 year-old shredders on the mountain this year so it makes me wonder how much of it is skier propaganda versus legit physical/medical advice.
> 
> The main reasons I've seen is their muscle development as well as the risk of breaking the growth plates in their wrists, causing major issues when they grow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whoracle said:


> My first time out i rode the lift with a kid who was 10 years old that had been riding since he was 5 and he was killing it. Yes, you need to be careful with the risks your children are taking (making him wear a helmet and wrists guards wouldnt be a bad idea), but i think its more about if your kid is up to it, dont force him into it, but why not let him try it if he wants to? He will know if its right for him or not.


I got my son on the board at 6, he could have done it younger.... Really depends on the kids physical level and how coordinated they are.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

No truth to it. I get asked by parents all the time what age to start their kids riding. Most of the time the answer is as soon as they want to. For those too young to decide I have seen kids start at 2. They will not be shredding at first but if you start him at 5 he will be killing it by 7 if you wait till he's 7 then all you're doing is robbing him of two years experience. I also recommend a private lesson with an EXPERIENCED instructor. Group lesson are good for social development and progression but not to good for learning properly.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Go for it! 5 years-old is not unreasonable. Get him the protective gear and see how it goes. 

I highly recommend these:
Youth Support Mitt | Burton Snowboards


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

There's some truth to it but that's because it depends on the kid. Some of the turds out here on the East Coast that are probably older than me are probably STILL too young to be on the mountain.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Argo said:


> I got my son on the board at 6, he could have done it younger.... Really depends on the kids physical level and how coordinated they are.


He's pretty coordinated....not a freak, but pretty good. He was riding the chair after his second lesson this year and now after 6 lessons, he goes down the green run pretty easily without falling by doing little wedge turns. 

I am definitely not going to force him to make the switch, but now that he's asking, I've gotta decide if I switch him to snowboarding lessons next year (maybe get him out few times this spring just to confirm he wants to learn again).

He's already got a helmet, but wrist guards would be a good idea as well.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> Go for it! 5 years-old is not unreasonable. Get him the protective gear and see how it goes.
> 
> I highly recommend these:
> Youth Support Mitt | Burton Snowboards


So is the youth XS small enought for a 5-year-old? I just bought him some new gloves but I might have to buy another if he switches to a board. thanks for the link.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

schmitty34 said:


> So is the youth XS small enought for a 5-year-old? I just bought him some new gloves but I might have to buy another if he switches to a board. thanks for the link.


My daughter is 7 y/o and uses the medium size. The sizing seems consistent with most other manufacturers' gloves/mittens. The support brace is removable so these mitts would also work when not snowboarding.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

i think anything over 5 or 6 is fine. snowboarding is harder for little kids than skiing is so you would want to start them a bit later than if they were on skiis.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> just don't set unrealistic progression goals. For kids this is play and about fun; don't take that away from them by making it goal oriented and they and you will both have fun....:thumbsup:


I think the above is really important. I hate seeing parents (actually it seems to only be dads) angrily snapping at their kids for not performing well enough. Leave it to an adult to suck the joy out of something.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

When we have taken out young kids 2-4 the only key to the day if fun. make sure they are having fun if they want to get in a snowball fight or get coco we do it and if we are lucky we can get in at least an hour or two of riding in. By riding I mean one person stands uphill and aims the child down hill about 15-20 feet and another waits downhill and catches. This is to start them off having fun and being excited about the sport. They will start picking it up and ripping before you know it. But Snowolf is right if you give them unreasonable goals they may fail and hate the sport.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Toecutter said:


> I think the above is really important. I hate seeing parents (actually it seems to only be dads) angrily snapping at their kids for not performing well enough. Leave it to an adult to suck the joy out of something.


I will never be this way. I want my kids to have fun and have a chance to experience a lot of fun things so they can decide what they are "in to". My two biggest sports are basketball and snowboarding. If my son decides he doesn't like either, that's cool with me. I just want him to enjoy and be passionate about something productive.

The only reason I am thinking about switching to a board this early is because he enjoyed skiing but he is now asking if he's old enough to snowboard. I want to give him a chance to try it, but I just want to make sure I don't do it too early. 

*To the instructors -* Based on your experience, if he was coordinated enough to start hitting the green chairs during his second group lesson on skis, does that translate to being coordinated/developed enough to have a chance at being successful at learning to ride as a 5-year-old? Very general, I know, but that's the only real gauge I can give you.

Thanks for all the thoughts guys.


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Absolutely if he is athletic in anyway at all he will be more than ready. Also if he is interested and asking about snowboarding its time for him to start standing sideways!! The only kids that haven't developed enough for snowboarding are the obvious overweight couch potatoes.


----------



## Snowrat (Jan 3, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> *To the instructors -* Based on your experience, if he was coordinated enough to start hitting the green chairs during his second group lesson on skis, does that translate to being coordinated/developed enough to have a chance at being successful at learning to ride as a 5-year-old?


I'm an instructor, and here's my experience with other people's kids: EVERY (and that's no exageration) EVERY 5yr old I've instructed amounted to me walking up the magic carpet with them and holding their hands for the entire lesson... no chair lifts (since I can't ride one without my board). If I was fortunate enough to have a second person with me, I could point them downhill and have the second person play catcher. It was still a great experience for the kids, though. By the end of the first lesson, they all understood the concept of toeside/healside, but couldn't really execute on their own. 

And my experience with my own kids: I started my twin girls when they were 5 (better than average athletes, but not supernatural). We went out at least once a week. Spent the first half of the year walking down with them and holding their hands. Second half, they were riding the chair, but I had to stay with them (their hands were too small to buckle in by themselves). They're 8 now. They ride switch like it's natural, look good on blue runs and OK on black, small jumps (about 2 feet of air) and started riding boxes this year. 

My opinion: If you have the time and energy to walk with them for the first few months, it's well worth it to start them as early as they're willing


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SnowMotion said:


> Absolutely if he is athletic in anyway at all he will be more than ready. Also if he is interested and asking about snowboarding its time for him to start standing sideways!! The only kids that haven't developed enough for snowboarding are the obvious overweight couch potatoes.


Haha, he is definitely not a overweight couch potatoe. He is super skinny and toned (kinda looks like a mini adult) and runs and jumps around the house all day. I'm afraid he as ADHD :cheeky4:



Snowrat said:


> My opinion: If you have the time and energy to walk with them for the first few months, it's well worth it to start them as early as they're willing


Sounds good man. I'm all about spending the time with him to help him learn, it's fun for me. Before he had ski lessons I took him for a few days on the magic carpet and spent the entire time running backwards down the hill yelling "pizza wedge" while he just strait lined lined, giggling all the way to the bottom until I caught him. 

Thanks for the advice. I think I might trade in his skis for a board at the rental place and let him try riding a few times before the season is over. Then let him decide what type of lessons he takes next year.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Whatever you do, keep an eye on your kid or have them ride with someone that knows what to do in case of a bad situation. I can't tell you how many times, even on these small MI hills, I've seen kids under 10 getting hurt with no one around knowing what the heck to do. I also see youngsters doing shit they shouldn't like trying to ride down a wall of ice/grass that transitions into fast runs where they have no business being on. 

I'm not saying be super strict here, just to be responsible about it. Me personally, I wouldn't let my son ride alone because I want to be able to help him if he gets hurt. Ski patrol doesn't always do a good job (as I've also witnessed many times).


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> Get a Hula Hoop or even a pole. Rid with him in tendem using the hula hoop or pole for him to hang on to. This gives him the extra balance he needs but gives him the feeling that he is doing the actual riding. I have found this to be very helpful and you can play fun games this way.


Do you ride behind him (i.e. up hill) or beside him? I'm goofy and I think he'll be regular based on the foot he uses to push his scooter so if I was beside him I could actually face him which could help.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leo said:


> Whatever you do, keep an eye on your kid or have them ride with someone that knows what to do in case of a bad situation.


Oh yeah, he won't be riding along anytime soon. I'm not sure how old he'll have to be before I let him ski/ride alone, but it's not anytime soon that's for sure.


----------



## Snowrat (Jan 3, 2012)

Snowolf said:


> Get a Hula Hoop or even a pole. Rid with him in tendem using the hula hoop or pole for him to hang on to. This gives him the extra balance he needs but gives him the feeling that he is doing the actual riding.


No dis on Snowolf intended here, just a different experience and some food for thought. When instructing 5 yr olds, I find that walking with them and holding their hands helps them through the progression faster. As an example: They get the idea of toeside/healside pretty quick, but they don't get the idea of subtle movements. I say "toeside" and they go into a toeside turn that transitions into a spin. When you ride tandem with them, your stability will compensate for this and they won't even realize that they would have spun if you weren't there. Holding their hands allows you to let them spin (like ballroom dancing) without slamming. They'll pick up on the subtly needed to stop spinning quicker. Even simple things like traversing across the fall line. They would go in a completely different direction on their own, and again, with your stability while riding tandem, they wont realize that what they're doing wouldn't have made the board go where it did. If you walk with them you can let them go (generally) where their movement is taking them. They'll learn to control the board quicker. In any case, try them both and see what works. Disclaimer: Although I'm an instructor, I'm not AASI kid certified, so this is all personal experience, not proven progression and I welcome any criticism. I'd be interested in hearing from an AASI kid certified instructor here.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> A game I use with the hoop and kids who have a little better board control that they love is prisoner. I will be their "prisoner" riding inside the "force field" of the hula hoop and they are the "space enforcer" taking me their ship. It is amazing to see how well they ride when on an imaginary mission and they stop thinking about how to snowboard...:thumbsup:


Uhhh, do you know my kid? He is obsessed with Star Wars (don't ask me how that happened) and would absolutely love taking me prisoner in his spaceship using his force field. If we played that game on the hill he would probably ask to go snowboarding every single day. However, he'd probably ask to ride with his light saber.

Snowrat - what you are saying makes sense as well. It seems like walking and holding their hand is a good approach early on, then the hula hoop thing would be once he's starting to go too fast for me to walk with him....helping with the transition from the magic carpet to the actual green runs. 

All good ideas. I'm getting stoked to give him a board and let him try it out!


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

It depends on the kid but make sure you dont overestimate your kids athletic ability ( i think most parents do).
Also make sure the mountain or rental shop have right size board. Sometimes rental shops just give them smallest they have which sometimes is not small enough.

Be careful not to start too early since they may end up having bad first experience. You want them to have GREAT first day so they cant wait till do it again. And make the day shorter (half day etc), 5 year olds dont have very long attention span.


----------



## holdenflowers (Mar 13, 2012)

I really think it is all up to the child. I have one daughter who is an extreme outdoor enthusiast and she is only three and one little girl who doesn't even like to go outside. We started our daughter getting used to sliding on a board when she was two. Certainly nothing to crazy but Burton has really nice gear for the younger kids with a riglet wheel attachment for snowboards so children can get the feel for standing sideways. This was my three year olds first season at the mountain and she is now in love. Try borrowing or renting gear to make sure they like it. I suggest there is not a age to early to start as long as they are into it and having a good time. Here is a clip of my daughter, I certainly don't agree with the age seven rule! Happy shredding!

Paisley Flowers Snowboard Girl - 3 Years Old - YouTube


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

holdenflowers said:


> I really think it is all up to the child. I have one daughter who is an extreme outdoor enthusiast and she is only three and one little girl who doesn't even like to go outside. We started our daughter getting used to sliding on a board when she was two. Certainly nothing to crazy but Burton has really nice gear for the younger kids with a riglet wheel attachment for snowboards so children can get the feel for standing sideways. This was my three year olds first season at the mountain and she is now in love. Try borrowing or renting gear to make sure they like it. I suggest there is not a age to early to start as long as they are into it and having a good time. Here is a clip of my daughter, I certainly don't agree with the age seven rule! Happy shredding!
> 
> Paisley Flowers Snowboard Girl - 3 Years Old - YouTube


That is cute. I love it!


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a year and half old kid that rides the bunny hills on Saturdays. The high backs come up to his knees! He seems to love it. Seems a little young to me ...


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

holdenflowers said:


> I really think it is all up to the child. I have one daughter who is an extreme outdoor enthusiast and she is only three and one little girl who doesn't even like to go outside. We started our daughter getting used to sliding on a board when she was two. Certainly nothing to crazy but Burton has really nice gear for the younger kids with a riglet wheel attachment for snowboards so children can get the feel for standing sideways. This was my three year olds first season at the mountain and she is now in love. Try borrowing or renting gear to make sure they like it. I suggest there is not a age to early to start as long as they are into it and having a good time. Here is a clip of my daughter, I certainly don't agree with the age seven rule! Happy shredding!
> 
> Paisley Flowers Snowboard Girl - 3 Years Old - YouTube


Allright, that is the best snowboard video I have seen this year. 

My daughter is 2 and I could see her WANTING to do that type stuff in a year but can't see her actually doing it. She's just a crazy little girl that tries to do the same stuff her hyper 5 year-old brother does.


----------



## Mushbear (Mar 28, 2012)

schmitty34 said:


> He's pretty coordinated....not a freak, but pretty good. He was riding the chair after his second lesson this year and now after 6 lessons, he goes down the green run pretty easily without falling by doing little wedge turns.
> 
> I am definitely not going to force him to make the switch, but now that he's asking, I've gotta decide if I switch him to snowboarding lessons next year (maybe get him out few times this spring just to confirm he wants to learn again).
> 
> He's already got a helmet, but wrist guards would be a good idea as well.


As a beginner rider, I also highly recommend knee and hip/tailbone protections. My knee pads saved me so many times. I wish I had some impact shorts to protect my butt.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

holdenflowers said:


> I really think it is all up to the child. I have one daughter who is an extreme outdoor enthusiast and she is only three and one little girl who doesn't even like to go outside. We started our daughter getting used to sliding on a board when she was two. Certainly nothing to crazy but Burton has really nice gear for the younger kids with a riglet wheel attachment for snowboards so children can get the feel for standing sideways. This was my three year olds first season at the mountain and she is now in love. Try borrowing or renting gear to make sure they like it. I suggest there is not a age to early to start as long as they are into it and having a good time. Here is a clip of my daughter, I certainly don't agree with the age seven rule! Happy shredding!
> 
> Paisley Flowers Snowboard Girl - 3 Years Old - YouTube


THIS MAKES MY HEART SMILE!!! 

I've seen some kids that are about her size running all over the mountain having a freakin blast. They look great! Usually they look like they're 5-6 though... Man I started when I was 11 I wish I started earlier! :laugh:


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Still no answer*

I've gone through four pages of post and the original question was, is there a physiological reason, developmental reason. Not does a 5 year old have the skill to do it. I was told it had to do with hip development 2nd hand.


----------



## otisdelarosa (Dec 29, 2011)

It might be true but it greatly depends on the physical ability of the kid. If he can do it at that age, then let him play.



------------------
Mt Tremblant Ski Vacation Packages
sunday river ski packages


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*let me rephrase*

What age should a kid be before drinking coffee and lifting weights?


----------



## nickwarrenn (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't think you can be too young...I'm starting my kids before they can walk. Tethered of course though.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

edlo said:


> I've gone through four pages of post and the original question was, is there a physiological reason, developmental reason. Not does a 5 year old have the skill to do it. I was told it had to do with hip development 2nd hand.


I don't think you're going to get the science proven answer you're looking for from a bunch of snowboarders. I'm not making any claim here, but don't we encourage kids of all ages to get outside and play? I could see if they focused on one sport or one exercise too long it may have a weird effect on their body (disproportionate growth), but I don't think snowboarding 10-20 times a year would do that.

You probably need to talk to a doctor if you're worried about their health.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

edlo said:


> What age should a kid be before drinking coffee and lifting weights?


Should anyone really drink coffee?

Lifting weights probably 13-15 depending on where the kids at with their growth cycle.... Younger should do just body weight type exercises, like snowboarding.....


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Argo said:


> Should anyone really drink coffee?


phillistine.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

poutanen said:


> THIS MAKES MY HEART SMILE!!!
> 
> I've seen some kids that are about her size running all over the mountain having a freakin blast. They look great! Usually they look like they're 5-6 though... Man I started when I was 11 I wish I started earlier! :laugh:


Agreed. It makes me sad too. I wanted to wait until my son was 4. I should have started him this year. Ah well, time to start gear shopping for next winter.


----------



## Easto (Feb 25, 2012)

My daughter turned 2 this March. Knowing what I know about a 2 year old I would never start her on a snowboard. 

As an adult I find snowboarding ridiculously hard to grasp. Wherein as with skiing I see little kids who pick it up real quick. When all you have to do is explain how to snow plow with skiing it makes it quick for them to be able to figure out how to go from the top of the hill to the bottom. Then learning how to turn by shifting weight on one ski then back to the other, its easy to get to skills to go up and down the bunny hill.

For me, learning how to snowboard was pretty technical and I don't think a 2 year old would be able to figure it out. 

That being said I am going to get her on some skis next winter along with my wife and some lessons. While they are figuring that out I am going to hit up some snowboard lessons. 

Once my daughter has skied for a couple seasons I will let her try snowboarding if she wants to.

We have a short season being in S/W Ontario so she will likely take longer to pick it up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

A 3 year old will learn faster than an adult. If they want to learn it.... Just as fast a skiing.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

I have no specific medical knowledge here but my 7 year old girl took it up no problem and could have easily done so at 6, or 5 years old. 

Keep it fun and sessions not too long, we made use of lessons a lot so the kids could learn skills from teachers and ride for fun with us.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Argo said:


> A 3 year old will learn faster than an adult. If they want to learn it.... Just as fast a skiing.


+1, in fact I'd say the initial learning curve happens faster on a board. My guess would be 3-4 days on average to get to the point where you're not heelsliding everything, and 10+ days on skis to get away from snowplowing.

As you can see from the previous poster, even at 3 kids can totally "get" the idea of snowboarding.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Plus, low center of gravity makes balancing easier and falls (generally) less painful. 
i.e. shorter distance to fall.


----------



## holdenflowers (Mar 13, 2012)

We thought about starting our daughter on skis only because that is what everyone else told us to do. Since my husband and I both snowboard it seemed difficult to teach her to ski. She watched us and learned so fast. Now she is much better than I am. It is all in the kid. My other daughter I can't imagine sending her down the hill. There is great gear out there for youngsters that makes it easy for them to learn.


----------



## jayb (Oct 9, 2008)

I started my son when he was 2 at the local sledding hill he would just go down he had no interest in turning or trying to stop. When he was 3 I started taking him to a few smaller resorts around us. He would be good for a few hours at a time by the end of last season he was starting to turn and stop. Now hes 4 and always talks about it and wonders why we can't go out in July. I actually found a 20' long leash called a pony rider that lets me control his speed that has helped a lot.


----------

